# Food proccessor vs vitamix??



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, I've been cooking out of Mark Bittman's How to Cook Everything books and he keeps talking about food processors... and I have to say, I don't get them!!

I have a vitamix (which I'd call a "blender"), and I don't understand what the difference between a blender like the vitamix and a food proccessor IS?? Now, I have to admit, that I haven't been very succesful making dough in it, let alone getting it to knead it. Which I would love to do! But, anyhow... can somebody help me out here? Whats the difference???

And... if I have a vitamix, what would be a better 'match' - a stand mixer or a food proccessor?? Can't a stand mixer do dough/kneading too??


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

A stand mixer.

There is a good amount of overlap between a blender and a food processor. Most blenders require that what's inside is fairly wet, whereas a food processor can chop things that are entirely dry (or wet, of course). The vitamix can do both as well. The only thing that a food processor can do that a vitamix can't, I think, is shred cheese (and other things) by sending it through the top shoot. I buy big blocks of cheese and shred them, and keep the shredded cheese in the freezer.

Dough can be kneaded in the food processor, but it's more difficult than in a stand mixer. The food processor can only handle 1/3 of a loaf at a time, so you have to measure everything out three times - which would be a BIG pain for me seeing as that I make 4 loaves per batch. Also, it's very fast - kneading in a food processor - which means it's easy to _overknead_ the bread. I have a bosch universal mixer, and I love it. (It also has food processor attachments, if you were still interested someday.)

Aven


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I love my food processors ability to slice and shred. Plus it chops stuff without needing any liquid. Superior chopping control of nuts. It does not add air to your liquid mixtures the way a blender does.

I love my processor for doughs, and I never need to process part of a dough at a time and multi measure. But I have a large processor. The processor kneads dough faster than my stand mixer. I've never ever over kneaded my dough. It's simple to see exactly when it's done, you just have to watch while it's going. I don't like it for very soft doughs though, like brioche I prefer the stand mixer for that because the soft doughs tend to sneak under the blade.

For me it's imperative to have a blender, stand mixer and a processor even though a few things can be done in more than one of them I prefer the best tool for the job when I cook.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I love my food processors ability to slice and shred. Plus it chops stuff without needing any liquid. Superior chopping control of nuts. It does not add air to your liquid mixtures the way a blender does.

I love my processor for doughs, and I never need to process part of a dough at a time and multi measure. But I have a large processor. The processor kneads dough faster than my stand mixer. I've never ever over kneaded my dough. It's simple to see exactly when it's done, you just have to watch while it's going. I don't like it for very soft doughs though, like brioche I prefer the stand mixer for that because the soft doughs tend to sneak under the blade.

For me it's imperative to have a blender, stand mixer and a processor even though a few things can be done in more than one of them I prefer the best tool for the job when I cook.


Ditto all this. If you could only have one heavy duty expensive appliance I'd say the old ugly Cuisinart 14 cup food processor. that's what I have, after killing the smaller more lovely looking one, and a kitchenade.

I have a very well stocked kitchen. I have a pro600 stand up kitchenaid, food processor, vitamix, and an emmersion blender.

I have to say, of everyhting in my entire house, I would keep my knives, cuisinart processor, and my BAMIX immersion blender. I absolutely love that little thing, it totally rocks.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a vitamix and a juicer, now I'm looking at a food processor. But I don't make bread or bake all that much. For me the stand mixer wouldn't make sense. My mom loves her stand mixer and sees no need for a food processor. I guess you don't know what you will really need until you get it and find out that you don't really need it.


----------

